# Keine neue China Combo....



## perikles (25. Juli 2013)

Servus,
nach meinem Hamburg Besuch wo ich einen guaden Spezl getroffen habe, gab er mir seine Fliegenrute mit Rolle und Schnur.

Die Rolle


http://*ih.us/a/img580/4660/bul7.jpg

Die Rute ein Sage 


http://*ih.us/a/img580/272/6ufx.jpg

Und? für gut befunden?


Gruss


----------



## perikles (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

werde mal eine praxis erfahrung posten, wenn sich die gelegenheit gibt


----------



## Thomas E. (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Hallo,

hier gibt es so einige Spezies...|bla:

und auch den Top- Laden hier besucht ?
Immer lohnenswert !

Die Rolle kenne ich und finde sie für das leichte und mittlere Fischen gut, die Bremse ist gut einstellbar und sie sieht doch auch schick aus.

Die Rute ist auch ok...und überhaupt :
die Rute macht es so gut oder schlecht, wie der Fischer sie bewegt. 

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## perikles (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

ebend^^ vorgestern mal damit geworfen, im vergleich zu meinen günstig ruten, was das werfen angeht, nicht viel unterschied, die bewegungsabläufe sind die selben, nur die aktion der rute empfinde ich als "weicher" harmonischer, ausgeglichener, gedrillt habe ich noch nichts damit


----------



## Ickeforelle (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Ich habe die gleiche Rolle nur als 7/8 und benutze sie hier oben in Norwegen zum fischen auf, Meerforellen und Lachs. Sowohl im Salz wie auch im Süsswasser.
Kann über die Rolle nicht klagen habe sie seid ca. 2000 und bin bis Heute zufrieden mit ihr.


----------



## Lunosch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Oh, jetzt ist er schon Dein "Spazl" .


----------



## skally (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Hat dein "guada Spazl" seinen Keller ausgemistet?


 



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist doch schon mindestens 10 Jahre alt. Lässt sich sicherlich noch gut mit fischen aber Stand der Technik ist das schon lang nicht mehr...



Auch als ein Fan der modernen Technik sollte man dennoch ältere Technik nicht unterschätzen! In mehreren Fällen gibt es bei den "älteren" Gerätschaften auch erstaunliche Leistung+Robustheit! 
Z.b: Im Hi-fi Bereich klingt es meist dreckiger als vor 20 Jahren, in der selben preisklasse...
Dieses Bild findet sich auch teilweise bei unseren Gerätschaften!

@prikles 
Viel Spaß mit dem Zeug. Aber ist des jetzt nicht irgendwie eine bestätigung zu: ,,Wer billigt kauft meist zweimal"??
Wobei leider manche nicht angetan waren von den "bang"-Thread`s? Fand ich die Usertest an Chinazeugs lesenwerter als viele Meinungen dazu...

Gibt es denn nun auch von dir trifftige Gründe Chinazeugs nicht zu werfen? Oder weshalb diese beschaffungen?
Hoffe du kannst mir/uns da bissl klarheit bringen!

Beste Grüße


----------



## perikles (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



skally schrieb:


> @prikles
> Viel Spaß mit dem Zeug. Aber ist des jetzt nicht irgendwie eine bestätigung zu: ,,Wer billigt kauft meist zweimal"??
> Wobei leider manche nicht angetan waren von den "bang"-Thread`s? Fand ich die Usertest an Chinazeugs lesenwerter als viele Meinungen dazu...
> 
> ...




servus,
ganz und gar nicht, mein china zeigs wird nicht eingemottet, im gegenteil, bin nach wie vor von meinem günstigen brauchbaren gerät überzeugt, 
ein spezl fischt nicht mehr mit der fliege, weils ihm kein spass macht und bevor das zeugs nur rumsteht, nehme ich es gerne, ich habe mir die rute nur aus neugierde geholt und soviel anders ist das fischen und werfen auch nicht damit,
nach den ersten würfen ist für mich klar, ich würde mir nie für 200-400 euro eine sage rute kaufen oder orvis, fischereilich merke ich in der praxis bis jetzt keine enorme verbesserung, die den höheren preis rechtfertigt, 

gruss


----------



## perikles (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Hat dein "guada Spazl" seinen Keller ausgemistet?
> Das Zeug ist doch schon mindestens 10 Jahre alt. Lässt sich sicherlich noch gut mit fischen aber Stand der Technik ist das schon lang nicht mehr...
> 
> #h




nun, gerade beim fliegenfischen ist der stand der technik eher nebensache, ausser ich fische auf grosse kampfstarke fische im meer, 
es gibt doch genug die mit gespliessten ruten und mit seidenschnüren werfen und das ist nun wirklich ganz altes material

ps: spazl ist er gott sei dank keins, ich steh auf frauen


----------



## Seele (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Ich kenn die Rute nicht aber als ich meine Sage das erste mal geworfen habe dachte ich steh in ner andere Welt. Davor hatt ich nur günstige Ruten bis 200 Euro geworfen aber meiner Meinung nach merkt man einfach gerade beim Fliegengerät nahezu jeden Euro. 
Zum Thema gespließte: Hab erst ein sehr sehr altes Sammlerstück geworfen und muss sagen echt interessante Fischerei, allerdings dort von Technik zu reden wäre schon fatal weil es einfach überholt ist, was nicht heißt, dass es keiner macht oder keinen Spaß macht. Es ist eben eine andere traditionelle Fischerei.


----------



## jflyfish (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Moin, dieser Standpunkt über Gespließte :


> allerdings dort von Technik zu reden wäre schon fatal weil es einfach überholt ist


ist wirklich überholt.
 Heutige Gespließte werden mit modernen Klebern nach modernen technischen Gesichtspunkten (Taper und Fertigungsmethoden ) gebaut. Und nur weil das Rohmaterial schon lange existiert, ist keine Technik veraltet -- das gilt auch für Kohle und Glasfaser.
jfl


----------



## Streifenjäger (21. August 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



perikles schrieb:


> Nach den ersten würfen ist für mich klar, ich würde mir nie für 200-400 euro eine sage rute kaufen oder orvis, fischereilich merke ich in der praxis bis jetzt keine enorme verbesserung, die den höheren preis rechtfertigt.



Das ist ein voreiliger Schluß...die Sage LE ist ein nicht mehr produziertes Einsteiger-Modell mit langsamer Aktion um Wurffehler ungeübter Werfer auszumerzen! Diese Rute hat also rein gar nichts mit den hochwertigen Modellen in höherer Preiskategorie zu tun...

Ich persönlich tendiere auch zu günstigeren Modellen alá Echo Carbon, Guideline EXP4 und Greys GRXi+...reicht mir persönlich, den Sinn teurer Ruten stelle ich dadurch aber nicht in Frage!


----------



## WK1956 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Also Seele,



Seele schrieb:


> Zum Thema gespließte: Hab erst ein sehr sehr altes Sammlerstück geworfen und muss sagen echt interessante Fischerei, allerdings dort von Technik zu reden wäre schon fatal weil es einfach überholt ist, was nicht heißt, dass es keiner macht oder keinen Spaß macht. Es ist eben eine andere traditionelle Fischerei.


 
dann hast du noch keine moderne Gespließte in der Hand gehabt. Klar, irgendein uralt Sammlerstück kann mit modernen Ruten nicht mithalten, aber für eine moderne Gespließte schmeiß ich deine Sage in den Wald.

Gruß Werner


----------



## perikles (22. August 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Das ist ein voreiliger Schluß...die Sage LE ist ein nicht mehr produziertes Einsteiger-Modell mit langsamer Aktion um Wurffehler ungeübter Werfer auszumerzen! Diese Rute hat also rein gar nichts mit den hochwertigen Modellen in höherer Preiskategorie zu tun...
> 
> Ich persönlich tendiere auch zu günstigeren Modellen alá Echo Carbon, Guideline EXP4 und Greys GRXi+...reicht mir persönlich, den Sinn teurer Ruten stelle ich dadurch aber nicht in Frage!



auf der ewf konnte ich hardys und orvis werfen, auch privat hatte ich schonmal etwas besserers in der hand, fand sie beim werfen harmonischer eleganter ohne frage, nur für mich am wasser spielt das keine rolle, ich fang meine fische, und mehr will ich ja eh nicht, vielleicht kaufe ich mir mal ein besseres hecht equipment mit einer spez. pike schnur...


----------



## Neuanderdonau (26. August 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



perikles schrieb:


> auf der ewf konnte ich hardys und orvis werfen, auch privat hatte ich schonmal etwas besserers in der hand, fand sie beim werfen harmonischer eleganter ohne frage, nur für mich am wasser spielt das keine rolle, ich fang meine fische, und mehr will ich ja eh nicht, vielleicht kaufe ich mir mal ein besseres hecht equipment mit einer spez. pike schnur...


 

Nach ein paar Würfe zu urteilen ist bestimmt nicht richtig. Wenn man einen ganzen Tag gefischt hat, dann merkt man den Unterschied. Mit den günstigen Modellen bekommt man eher einen schweren Arm und ist am Abend fertig, wenn man nicht schon vorher aufgegeben hat.

Ich fische nur noch hochwertiges Material und bau mir meine Ruten selber auf. So bekommt man für 200-300€ eine Rute, die auf dem Markt locker 600-700€ kostet und mit Kombinationen von Komponenten, die einzigartig sind.


----------



## perikles (28. August 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

nun ja das mit dem gewicht, merke ich nicht so, 
die 4er rute hat ein gewicht 89g
die 5-6r 115 g

natürlich sind die teuren blanks leichter, aber die 3-4stunden die ich fische, machen mir nichts aus, allerdings bei der 7-8rute mit streamer merke ich es schon nach 2-3 stunden werfen, wie das handgelenk und schulter arbeiten muss


----------



## Lunosch (1. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte die Möglichkeit an eine ungebrauchte Fliegenausrüstung günstig (100 €) ranzukommen. 

_Diese besteht aus folgendem: DAM-Fliegenrolle, Forester Speed Fly TR Fliegenrute 8'6' 2,60 m # 5/6, dazu eine stabile Rolle zum Aufbewahren inkl. Schnur, Jenzi-Kescher, Fliegenweste, Dose mit einer schönen Auswahl an Fliegen, dazu einen schönen Weidenkorb._

Nun ist die Frage ob die Rute was taugt. Die Ansprüche sind hier nicht besonders hoch.

Mein Gewässer wäre ein kleiner Bach im Privatbesitz, den ich befischen dürfte. Dieser ist vielleicht 2-3 m breit und bis auf ein paar Gumpen höchstens knietief. Sehr viel Bäume (mit werfen ist nicht viel, selbst wenn ich´s schon könnte). 

Besatz ist BaFo und ReFo. Alle nicht in der Monstergröße. Besitzer fischt auch mit #5.

Also mehr eine Übungsrute.

Evtl. ginge ich damit noch an den RMD Kanal zum werfen üben und Fische ärgern .

Könntet ihr mir hierzu nen Tip geben? Wenn die Rute nämlich gar nichts taugt, schau ich mich lieber anderweitig um.

LG Lunosch


----------



## Neuanderdonau (1. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

@Lunosch

Für deine Wurfübungnen und zum lernen hauts mit der Rute bestimmt hin.

Wichtiger als die Rute ist erst mal, dass die Schnur die du fischt zur Rute passt. Steht zwar Aftma 5\6 drauf, aber da hat jeder Hersteller von Ruten und Schnüren so seine eigenen Maßstäbe.

Perfekt wäre es, wenn du eine 5er und eine 6er Schnur zum ausprobieren hättest, und auch evtl wen werfen lässt, der Erfahrung im Fliegenfischen hat. Vielleicht ist dein Bekannter mit dem Bach ja eine Hilfe. 

Wenn die Zusammenstellung nicht passt, macht es dir keinen Spaß und die Rute landet ruck zuck im nächsten Eck und verstaubt.

Wenn du dann das werfen mal drauf hast, kannst dir nach einer spezielleren Rute umgucken, evtl kürzer und Aftma3 für den Bach deines Bekannten....


Grüße aus dem Altmühltal


----------



## Lunosch (1. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Danke schonmal.
Wenn die Schnur mir gar nicht passen sollte, kann ich beim Händler ja ne passende aufspulen lassen.
Ich denke, ich kann da nicht so viel mit falsch machen. Aber 100 Euro rausschmeißen wäre trotzdem ärgerlich. Daher die Frage nach der Rute.


----------



## Neuanderdonau (1. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Mit der Rute kannst du schon anfangen. Aber nimm dir eine passende WF Schnur dass du auch Spaß hast.


----------



## Lunosch (1. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Mach ich. Danke


----------



## Lunosch (1. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

@perikles:
Danke auch.
Aber check mal Deine Einstellungen. Kann Dir nicht antworten, da Du keine Nachrichten empfangen kannst oder möchtest (diese Info kommt jedesmal).


----------



## Seele (3. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Also Seele,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Kann ich einfach nicht glauben, da es technisch und physikalisch nicht möglich ist. Wie soll ich eine so extrem leichte Rute mit den Eigenschaften aus "nem Baum" herstellen können. Das leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## WK1956 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



Seele schrieb:


> Kann ich einfach nicht glauben, da es technisch und physikalisch nicht möglich ist. Wie soll ich eine so extrem leichte Rute mit den Eigenschaften aus "nem Baum" herstellen können. Das leuchtet mir nicht ein.


 
glaub mir, das geht, ich habe solche Ruten schon in der Hand gehabt. 
Es ist heute sogar möglich hohlgespließte Ruten zu bauen, die können vom Gewicht mit jeder andere Rute mithalten, vom Feeling sind sie eh ne Klasse für sich, da kommt kein anderes Material mit.
Der Preis ist allerdings heftig.


----------



## raptorx (3. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich kann WK1956 nur zustimmen. Meine Familie und ich haben meinem Vater eine Baginski bauen lassen, heute ist diese angekommen. 

Nach erster Skepsis, muss ich sagen dass es ein ganz anderes Feeling ist, diese Art von Rute zu werfen .Aber ich denke, dass man mit einer guten split cane "konkurrenzfähig" bleibt. 

Dennoch sollte jeder das fischen, was ihm gefällt und das was jeder bezahlen kann.

Gruß David


----------



## perikles (5. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

@raptorx: sicherlich, für mich stellt sich bei tackle immer die frage, wieviel verbesserung durch einen höheren preis und qualität meines tackles, ich am wasser fischereilich in mehr und bessere fänge umsetzen kann, ich habe über die jahre festgestellt, dass ich kein high end tackle brauche um erfolgreich fische zu überlisten,
es spielt sich viel mehr im kopf eines anglers ab, und weniger direkt am wasser,

anders: das beste tackle nützt nix, wenn an der anderen seite ein bewegungs-pendejo hängt^^

und jetzt bitte keine spezial beispiele anführen, ich rede wirklich von der 0815 angelei in unseren breiten und auf unsere fischarten, die überlicherweise gefangen werden

aber keine regel ohne ausnahme


----------



## WK1956 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



perikles schrieb:


> @raptorx: sicherlich, für mich stellt sich bei tackle immer die frage, wieviel verbesserung durch einen höheren preis und qualität meines tackles, ich am wasser fischereilich in mehr und bessere fänge umsetzen kann, ich habe über die jahre festgestellt, dass ich kein high end tackle brauche um erfolgreich fische zu überlisten,
> es spielt sich viel mehr im kopf eines anglers ab, und weniger direkt am wasser,
> 
> anders: das beste tackle nützt nix, wenn an der anderen seite ein bewegungs-pendejo hängt^^
> ...


 

mußt du hier so rumschreien?
Vor allem da deine Antwort überhaupt nichts mit dem Beitrag von raptorx zutun hat.


----------



## perikles (5. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

nun ja als internet hase weiss ich ja was für antworten im voraus kommen, ich habe den preis dieser rute gegoogelt, preis: ca 1000 euro,
ab und zu muss man schreien, weil es immer irgendwelche "wort im munde herumdreher"  gibt, wo man dann 1000 mal alles in kleinste detail erklären muss, auf sowas habe ich kein bock, deswegen gleich eine harte laute ansage,

@barschspezi: ich sage mal, bei einem hohen prozentsatz der fliegenfischer mit oder ohne kurs, sind häufig fehler zu beobachten, sehe das an der isar in münchen, da fischen viele mit der fliege , und ja, mich hat ein experte begutachtet und hatte keine grossen fehler festellen können, natürlich werfe ich nicht wie ein mauri oder hebeisen, aber den anspruch habe eh nicht


----------



## perikles (5. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Bevor Du anfängst rumzuschreien, das ist genau die Begründung, die Du beim Plumpsangler nicht gelten lässt. .



es geht nicht um das tackle, sondern um das wie, wenn einer mit kunstköder oder fliegenrute seine raubfische fängt, ist das in meinen augen gut, egal ob mit high end oder low bugdet^^hast es nicht richtig verstanden wie ich es gemeint habe


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Wie sich hier manche ältere "Herren" untereinander angehen, geht bei uns so gar nicht.............


----------



## raptorx (5. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Hallo zusammen, 

Also, es war lediglich meine Absicht eine gespleißte Rute  in den Vergleich einer kohlefaserrute zustellen. Des weiter ist sie nicht mir. 

@ Perikles... Der Satz, das jeder fischen soll was ihm gefällt und was er bezahlen kann, kommt nicht von ungefähr. Hättest du mal mein Profil angeschaut, wüsstest du, dass ich Student bin und sicherlich einer der "außergewöhnlichsten" fliegenruten Fische (dies ist Ironie)

Ich fische eine alte Blazer traveler fly, dessen spitze, um ca. 10 abgebrochen ist. Ich muss diese mit einer 6 Schnur werfen, obwohl es eine 4/5 Rute ist. 

Es war nie meine Absicht, die Rute, des Wertes wegen hier zu nennen, ich dacht nur, dass es aktuell gut passte.

Gruß david


----------



## perikles (5. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

raptorx, war nie gegen dich und dein geschenk für dein vater gerichtet...


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (5. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Ich würde es als wirklich wünschenswert ansehen, wenn der finanzielle Wert der Gerätschaften hier mal wieder in den Hintergrund geraten würde!
Das gilt sowohl für sehr günstige als auch für sehr teure Produkte.
Wenn es sich jemand leisten kann und will für eine Rute ein paar hundert Euro auszugeben ist das schön.
Wenn jemand mit einer Kombo für unter hundert fischt und ihm das Freude bereitet ist das ebenso schön.
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es hier mal mal wieder um die Fischerei geht, und nicht andauernd auf High-End oder Low-Budget rumgeritten wird.
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## zuma (6. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Hallo die Herren,

Da ist ja mächtig was los!
Dass jeder nach seiner facon glücklich werden soll, das kann ich unterschreiben. Dabei sind aber gewisse Fakten nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren:

1. Wie kommt der Preis einer Fliegenrute für 40 Euro zustande? Wer hat dieses Rute für 40 Euro gebaut? Wie sieht es mit der Einhaltung von Umweltvorschriften aus? (Sollte uns als naturverbundene Fischer interessieren!!). Ich möchte bei diesen Fragen nicht spekulieren - hier kann sich jeder selber die entsprechenden Ueberlegungen machen!

2. Wie kommt der Preis einer gespliessten Fliegenrute zustande?
Hier muss ich nicht spekulieren, sondern hier kenne ich mich aus, da ich diese Ruten selbst herstelle. Meine Kalkulation lege ich gerne offen, indem ich für meine Arbeit einen Stundenlohn einer Reinigungshilfe einsetze, die Materialkosten aufrechne und somit bei einem Arbeitsaufwand von 40 bis 60 Stunden zu einem Preis von 1000 Euro gelange. Der Vorteil einer Gespliessten ist vergleichbar mit einem Massanzug, welchen ich mir auf den Leib schneidern lasse. Wenn der Rutenbauer alles richtig gemacht hat, habe ich eben genau die Rute, welche zu mir passt und keine Konfektionsware.

3. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass ein Fliegenrutenblank aus Kohlefaser einen Entwicklungs- und Produktionswert von ca. 30 Dollar hat (egal welches Label er dereinst trägt). Dazu kommen noch die Anbauteile wie Kork, Ringe und Rollenhalter. Was im Ladenpreis von 800 Euro für manche Kohlefaserruten noch so alles eingerechnet ist, überlasse ich gerne der Phantasie des geneigten Lesers. (Marketingkosten sind halt teuer....)

Wie eingangs erwähnt, wünsche ich jedem viel Spass beim fischen, mit welchem Tackle auch immer.
Beste Grüsse
Kurt Zumbrunn


----------



## perikles (7. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



zuma schrieb:


> 3. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass ein Fliegenrutenblank aus Kohlefaser einen Entwicklungs- und Produktionswert von ca. 30 Dollar hat (egal welches Label er dereinst trägt). Dazu kommen noch die Anbauteile wie Kork, Ringe und Rollenhalter. Was im Ladenpreis von 800 Euro für manche Kohlefaserruten noch so alles eingerechnet ist, überlasse ich gerne der Phantasie des geneigten Lesers. (Marketingkosten sind halt teuer....)



cool,den eindruck hatte ich auch


----------



## MalteHah (7. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Moin,



zuma schrieb:


> 3. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass ein Fliegenrutenblank aus Kohlefaser einen Entwicklungs- und Produktionswert von ca. 30 Dollar hat (egal welches Label er dereinst trägt). Dazu kommen noch die Anbauteile wie Kork, Ringe und Rollenhalter. Was im Ladenpreis von 800 Euro für manche Kohlefaserruten noch so alles eingerechnet ist, überlasse ich gerne der Phantasie des geneigten Lesers. (Marketingkosten sind halt teuer....)



es gibt in diesem Preissegment aber auch Hersteller, die wickeln und backen die Blanks selber, wobei dann auch noch die Kohlefasermatten aus US-Produktion sind. Die Korkgriffe werden bei einigen dieser Hersteller auch selbst aus den Korkrinden geschnitten und gefräst. Die Ruten per Hand beschriftet usw.

Diese Neiddiskussion finde ich wirklich überflüssig. Wer viel Kohle ausgeben will, soll es doch tun, ohne sich ständig diesen Schnöselvorwürfen aussetzen zu müssen. 

Gruß
Malte


----------



## perikles (8. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

servus malte,
neid? wieso? nur material arroganz und überheblichkeit verachte ich zutiefst, ich respektiere und wertschätze können und klasse am wasser, wobei klasse nichts mit dem tackle zu tun hat, sondern eher mit dem auftreten und der austrahlung, wobei gerade bei den fliegenfischern das material anscheinend ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium zu sein scheint, sprich ich fahr zwar einen porsche, aber auf der strasse habe ich kein peil von gar nix^^quasi ein bewegungspendejo lol

natürlich nicht alle ist doch klar, bevor das gehetze und geheule kommt


----------



## zuma (9. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



perikles schrieb:


> cool,den eindruck hatte ich auch



Und hier, welche Gedanken kommen Dir da?
#4
1. Wie kommt der Preis einer Fliegenrute für 40 Euro zustande? Wer hat dieses Rute für 40 Euro gebaut? Wie sieht es mit der Einhaltung von Umweltvorschriften aus? (Sollte uns als naturverbundene Fischer interessieren!!). Ich möchte bei diesen Fragen nicht spekulieren - hier kann sich jeder selber die entsprechenden Ueberlegungen machen!

Gruss
Kurt


----------



## perikles (9. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



zuma schrieb:


> Und hier, welche Gedanken kommen Dir da?
> #4
> 1. Wie kommt der Preis einer Fliegenrute für 40 Euro zustande? Wer hat dieses Rute für 40 Euro gebaut? Wie sieht es mit der Einhaltung von Umweltvorschriften aus? (Sollte uns als naturverbundene Fischer interessieren!!). Ich möchte bei diesen Fragen nicht spekulieren - hier kann sich jeder selber die entsprechenden Ueberlegungen machen!
> 
> ...



servus kurt,
wenn ich die moralische messlatte überall so hoch anlegen würde, dürfte ich als angler und naturfreund, keinen strom benützen, weil wasserkraft der fischkiller nr 1 ist, auch dürfte ich nicht mit einem auto zum fischen fahren, co2 austoss, erdöl industrie belastet die meere, für die produktion einer luxuskarre müssen rohstoffe oft durch brachiale gewalt und zerstörung beschafft werden,  wo soll ich als naturfreund die moralische grenze setzen? ich fahre nur radl und benütze öffentliche verkehrsmittel, lebe ein sparsames spartanisches preussisches leben, mein ökologischer fussabdruck auf der erde ist bestimmt geringer als von vielen anglerkollegen

gruss aus münchen

ps: es ist die frage ob bei teuren produkten, die umwelt in china nicht genau so belastet wird, bzw. der arbeiter mit einem niedrigen lohn abgestempelt wird


----------



## MalteHah (9. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



perikles schrieb:


> ps: es ist die frage ob bei teuren produkten, die umwelt in china nicht genau so belastet wird, bzw. der arbeiter mit einem niedrigen lohn abgestempelt wird



Wenn das Produkt oder dessen Bestandteile nicht in China hergestellt wird bzw. werden, belastet es dort die Umwelt nicht. Natürlich bekommen bei solchen Produkten dann die chinesischen Arbeiter quasi sogar noch weniger als wenig.... nämlich gar nix... 
|bla:

Gruß von der Kyste ....

Malte


----------



## antonio (9. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



MalteHah schrieb:


> Wenn das Produkt oder dessen Bestandteile nicht in China hergestellt wird bzw. werden, belastet es dort die Umwelt nicht. Natürlich bekommen bei solchen Produkten dann die chinesischen Arbeiter quasi sogar noch weniger als wenig.... nämlich gar nix...
> |bla:
> 
> Gruß von der Kyste ....
> ...



was wird denn heute nicht in china etc hergestellt?

antonio


----------



## MalteHah (9. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



antonio schrieb:


> was wird denn heute nicht in china etc hergestellt?
> 
> antonio



In diesem Zusammenhang: Kohlefasermatten aus den USA zur Herstellung von Kohlefaserblanks, die einige Firmen selber zu Blanks verarbeiten. Die zugehörigen Rollenhalter aus Wurzelholz werden in solchen Firmen auch aus den Wurzelknolle selber herausgearbeitet, die Korkgriffe werden .....  usw. Bei einer gewissen Preisklasse darf ich sowas erwarten und bekomme es auch, wenn ich es will. Es gibt schließlich eine Reihe von Herstellern, bei denen es tatsächlich so ist. Diese können dann natürlich nicht in so hohen Stückzahlen produzieren, aber das merkt man dann eben am Preis, den ich z.B. bei Handarbeit made in USA auch bereit bin zu zahlen. Es gibt ja auch genug Rollen, die nicht in China hergestellt werden: Danielsson, Waterworks-Lamson, Vosseler, Abel, Tibor, ......
Bei Fliegenschnüren: Rio, Scientific Anglers, Airflo


----------



## perikles (10. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



MalteHah schrieb:


> Wenn das Produkt oder dessen Bestandteile nicht in China hergestellt wird bzw. werden, belastet es dort die Umwelt nicht. Natürlich bekommen bei solchen Produkten dann die chinesischen Arbeiter quasi sogar noch weniger als wenig.... nämlich gar nix...
> |bla:
> 
> Gruß von der Kyste ....
> ...




in dem punkt hast du recht..


----------



## perikles (10. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*



MalteHah schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang: Kohlefasermatten aus den USA zur Herstellung von Kohlefaserblanks, die einige Firmen selber zu Blanks verarbeiten. Die zugehörigen Rollenhalter aus Wurzelholz werden in solchen Firmen auch aus den Wurzelknolle selber herausgearbeitet, die Korkgriffe werden .....  usw. Bei einer gewissen Preisklasse darf ich sowas erwarten und bekomme es auch, wenn ich es will. Es gibt schließlich eine Reihe von Herstellern, bei denen es tatsächlich so ist. Diese können dann natürlich nicht in so hohen Stückzahlen produzieren, aber das merkt man dann eben am Preis, den ich z.B. bei Handarbeit made in USA auch bereit bin zu zahlen. Es gibt ja auch genug Rollen, die nicht in China hergestellt werden: Danielsson, Waterworks-Lamson, Vosseler, Abel, Tibor, ......
> Bei Fliegenschnüren: Rio, Scientific Anglers, Airflo



nun diese hersteller besetzen eine nische, durch hohe qualität und minimale stückzahlen, kaufen nur eine gewisse elite bzw. finanziell besser gestelter teil der angler diese produkte, alles kein thema, solange die benützer dieser produkte keine material-faschisten werden und die arroganz und überheblichkeit im alltäglichen angelleben ihr denken dominieren 
die einzige gerechtigkeit, liegt eigentlich darin, dass sie trotzdem sich mit der materie fliegenfischen auseinandersetzen müssen, um erfolgreich zu sein...
halt, nicht immer... viele kaufen sich selbst da ihren erfolg, durch guiding touren, durch exclusive gewässer karten und kurse von profis^^#6
ob das dann wirklich so spannend und faszinierend ist? jedenfalls für mich bedeutet fliegenfischen viel mehr, 
das wissen der materie, beobachtung und das richtige handeln im richtigen augenblick...so würde ich mein fliegenfischen beschreiben


----------



## MalteHah (10. September 2013)

*AW: Keine neue China Combo....*

Moin,



perikles schrieb:


> nun diese hersteller besetzen eine nische, durch hohe qualität und minimale stückzahlen, kaufen nur eine gewisse elite bzw. finanziell besser gestelter teil der angler diese produkte, alles kein thema, solange die benützer dieser produkte keine material-faschisten werden und die arroganz und überheblichkeit im alltäglichen angelleben ihr denken dominieren
> die einzige gerechtigkeit, liegt eigentlich darin, dass sie trotzdem sich mit der materie fliegenfischen auseinandersetzen müssen, um erfolgreich zu sein...
> halt, nicht immer... viele kaufen sich selbst da ihren erfolg, durch guiding touren, durch exclusive gewässer karten und kurse von profis^^#6
> ob das dann wirklich so spannend und faszinierend ist? jedenfalls für mich bedeutet fliegenfischen viel mehr,
> das wissen der materie, beobachtung und das richtige handeln im richtigen augenblick...so würde ich mein fliegenfischen beschreiben



Unbestritten, so sollte es sein. #6

Gruß
Malte


----------

